# Pipe Sander Plans



## rdean

My original Version 1 was posted March 22 2015 and under went a number of major changes up to Version 4.  Version 4 sold very well but I have decided to stop selling these for two reasons.  They are designed around the HF 91222 and 91223 grinders that have been discontinued.  I believe these grinders were superior to the other grinders in the same price range and going to a higher priced grinder would put me out of the market.  
After a year and a half of production all the parts and fees shipping have gone up to where I don't make much from each sander.
So to whoever would like a set of plans here there are to use as you like.  I am also including 3 cut files for Mach3 if you have a CNC machine and want to use that.  The cut files use 2 different end mills a 1/8" and a 1/4" and are very conservative as to feed and speed.  Mach3 arcs/inches with X0, Y0, in the middle of the plate and Z0 at the top of the material.










Thanks for looking and enjoy

Ray


----------



## brino

Thanks Ray!
It is very considerate of you to post those plans.
-brino


----------



## HBilly1022

Very generous of you and thanks. 

Maybe you can come up with another bright idea to replace the lost revenue stream.


----------



## lpeedin

Outstanding - this will definitely be added to my projects list.  Thanks for posting


----------



## rdean

You are all very welcome
Hope this can be used in all or in part for maybe a different project.

Ray


----------



## lpeedin

Ray, does this model use the 1" x 42" belts?


----------



## rdean

No it uses a 1" X 30" belt sorry for not noting that before.

I use the pipe sander almost every time I run the lathe.  It makes it very easy to take off that last 0.0005 or so for a super fine fit.  If you run the lathe in reverse the belt runs past the part in the opposite direction and the combination of the two makes quick work of rust and scale with a great finish.
Ray


----------



## lpeedin

rdean said:


> No it uses a 1" X 30" belt sorry for not noting that before.
> 
> I use the pipe sander almost every time I run the lathe.  It makes it very easy to take off that last 0.0005 or so for a super fine fit.  If you run the lathe in reverse the belt runs past the part in the opposite direction and the combination of the two makes quick work of rust and scale with a great finish.
> Ray



Thanks for the clarification. I didn't think the arms looked long enough for the 42” belt, but I wasn't sure. 

I had an opportunity to salvage a large amount of various size round stock that has a lot of rust which I'm sure you know is very tuff on lathe tool inserts. This will definitely be a video/build project real soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rdean

Excellent, I was hoping it could be of use to others.
Be sure to show us the pictures.

Ray


----------



## lpeedin

rdean said:


> Excellent, I was hoping it could be of use to others.
> Be sure to show us the pictures.
> 
> Ray



OH, there will be a video series on the build. I'm narcissistic  and document everything I do on YouTube. I currently have a series going on a 2" X 72" belt grinder reverse build. 
Check out the channel if so desired. 
www.youtube.com/mrpragmaticlee 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadget Biker

Thanks for the plans.  I watched 3dshooter80's Youtube video and think this will make a great project to hone my skills.  I don't have all of the same tools as 3dshooter80 so I guess I'll just have to improvise.


----------



## rdean

3dshooter80 
great videos and thanks for the kind words.
Thank you all

Ray


----------



## Tim9

Thanks Ray...even if it is an old post, It is EXACTLY what I was looking for.


----------



## rdean

You are welcome and I use mine almost every time I run my lathe for descaling, derusting, and polishing.

Ray


----------



## Thomas Spadoni Jr

rdean said:


> My original Version 1 was posted March 22 2015 and under went a number of major changes up to Version 4.  Version 4 sold very well but I have decided to stop selling these for two reasons.  They are designed around the HF 91222 and 91223 grinders that have been discontinued.  I believe these grinders were superior to the other grinders in the same price range and going to a higher priced grinder would put me out of the market.
> After a year and a half of production all the parts and fees shipping have gone up to where I don't make much from each sander.
> So to whoever would like a set of plans here there are to use as you like.  I am also including 3 cut files for Mach3 if you have a CNC machine and want to use that.  The cut files use 2 different end mills a 1/8" and a 1/4" and are very conservative as to feed and speed.  Mach3 arcs/inches with X0, Y0, in the middle of the plate and Z0 at the top of the material.
> 
> View attachment 229353
> 
> 
> View attachment 229354
> 
> 
> View attachment 229355
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and enjoy
> 
> Ray


I'd like to make a version of your pipe grinder/polisher and was wondering if anyone had any luck cutting the parts out on a CNC plasma?


----------



## rdean

Sorry I have not gotten into plasma cutting yet.

Ray


----------



## TexasDon

Hey Ray,

Thanks for the plans.  I'm building one now 

I do have 1 question. What type of spring did you use? Length / lbs pull force?  

-Don


----------



## rdean

Page 5 of the pdf "Version 4 Measurements"  gives the specifications of the springs.  I bought them from Rural King if I remember correctly.
Thanks for your post

Ray


----------

